# [Lenoir] Semi-Managed OpenVZ VPS From SRSNode - Starting at $8/month!



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello,

SRSNode is a new OpenVZ VPS provider that offers VPS services out of Lenoir, North Carolina with free semi-management. Additionally, our technical staff have a combined 10+ years in the virtualization industry. We plan to bring our expertise to SRSNode to grow it into one of the definitive VPS providers in the Lenoir area.

SRSNode is an extension of VaporNode. We are not a fly-by-night operation or looking to provide sub-par services.

*Advantages:*
- Full root SSH access
- Multiple offsite backups
- Integrated billing and control panel
- Built on owned hardware
- Enterprise class SAS drives
- Semi-managed 24/7 support*

_* Unlike most new companies, SRSNode does indeed have a full technical team for true 24/7 support responses._

*Plan 1:*
CPU: 2 vCPU cores (2.5GHz)
RAM: 512MB ECC
Storage: 10GB RAID10 SAS
Network: 250GB bandwidth @ 1Gbps
IP Addresses: 1 IPv4
Support: Semi-managed 24/7 technical support
*Price: $8.00/month (Order here)*

*Plan 2:*
CPU: 2 vCPU cores (2.5GHz)
RAM: 1GB ECC
Storage: 20GB RAID10 SAS
Network: 500GB bandwidth @ 1Gbps
IP Addresses: 1 IPv4
Support: Semi-managed 24/7 technical support
*Price: $14.00/month (Order here)*

*Plan 3:*
CPU: 3 vCPU cores (2.5GHz)
RAM: 2GB ECC
Storage: 30GB RAID10 SAS
Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps
IP Addresses: 1 IPv4
Support: Semi-managed 24/7 technical support
*Price: $26.00/month (Order here)*

*Plan 4:*
CPU: 4 vCPU cores (2.5GHz)
RAM: 4GB ECC
Storage: 45GB RAID10 SAS
Network: 2.5TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps
IP Addresses: 1 IPv4
Support: Semi-managed 24/7 technical support
*Price: $50.00/month (Order here)*

Upon ordering any of the above services, there are no resource upgrade options. If that is something you are interested in, please submit a sales ticket. We also offer a choice of operating systems including CentOS, Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, and many more!

Once again, these are all semi-managed service plans.

Payment: We currently accept PayPal, credit cards, debit cards, and BitCoin (Bit-Pay). SRSNode offers a 7 day refund period on our VPS services.

Thanks for looking!

Test IP: 162.248.241.100
Test file: http://162.248.241.100/100mb.test

Sales contact: sales[at]srsnode[dot]com


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> VPS services out of Lenoir, North Carolina with free semi-management.


What datacenter? As per the offer rules you need to include the datacenter in your offers


----------



## drmike (Jan 18, 2014)

Only one public datacenter in Lenoir that I know of:

Dacentec.  Much improved network recently


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> Only one public datacenter in Lenoir that I know of:
> 
> Dacentec.  Much improved network recently


Oops, correct.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 18, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Oops, correct.


How are you finding Dacentec with the improved network blend?  Were you a client before they added their new upstream?


----------



## Kadar (Jan 18, 2014)

I was a customer before and after the network changes. The new network is much improved and I've had no downtime from any nodes with the new network.


----------



## drmike (Jan 18, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> How are you finding Dacentec with the improved network blend?  Were you a client before they added their new upstream?


Very much improved network.  nLayer pretty much solely is the improvement.   Not seeing as bad routes and much better throughput.  Yeah, been using various companies out of Lenoir for < 2 years.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 18, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> How are you finding Dacentec with the improved network blend?  Were you a client before they added their new upstream?


I have never even considered to use them before the network upgrades.


----------

